# Problem finding clothes in Sg



## dermann (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey,

I am from Germany and I am almost 2m tall. I would like to check, if there are any guys have problem finding clothes in Singapore?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, that's a problem. There are some solutions, though. Mail order is one popular option. Amazon.com, for example, charges nothing extra for shipping to Singapore if you buy at least US$125 worth of merchandise that doesn't exceed about 9 kilos. (Try to split up your order to meet both requirements, and make sure you're selecting free global shipping eligible items.)

Another option is to take an inexpensive flight to a nearby city -- Bangkok, for example -- with a nearly empty suitcase and buy a set of made-to-measure clothes from a well-reviewed tailor. It's best if you can stick around for at least a long weekend and have about three fittings to make sure everything is made to your satisfaction.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Given the climate, just wear shorts and T-shirts and your problem disappears!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't worry. Even if you're taller than that, or fatter than that, you can easily get what you need in SG. 
In my office, i have 2 or 3 more than 2m tall colleagues, and bunch of 190+, ans they live happily here no complaints


----------



## col62 (Feb 10, 2015)

Try tailoring, its pretty affordable in singapore


----------



## col62 (Feb 10, 2015)

If not, online shopping for casuals...these should helps.


----------



## dermann (Feb 3, 2015)

wesmant said:


> Don't worry. Even if you're taller than that, or fatter than that, you can easily get what you need in SG.
> In my office, i have 2 or 3 more than 2m tall colleagues, and bunch of 190+, ans they live happily here no complaints


Wow, I didn't expect there are so many tall people around in Singapore, as I hardly see any of them around. 
This isn't about complaints but its really ashamed that you can't just buy something you like off the rack. I have been to many shops around SG, many shops don't really have sizes for tall people like us. Its tough. 

Thanks guys for your comments and help, appreciate that.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I once, and only once, had a Singaporean colleague (of Eurasian ancestry) who was taller than my 187cm. He said he's one of the five tallest Singaporeans. He didn't come across as badly dressed, but we never talked about where he gets his clothes.


----------

